#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  BSNL JTO Complete Study Material for Download

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hello FaaDoOs, 

FaaDoOEngineers.com brings for its users exclusive preparation material for BSNL JTO Exam. The material covers all the topics asked in the exam and has all the relevant questions/ answers to test your skills.

The topics included are:

*Module 1- Circuit Theorems**Module 2- Semiconductor Physics**Module 3- Operational Amplifiers**Module 4- Number Systems and Boolean Algebra**Module 5- Discrete Time Systems**Module 6- Transfer Functions**Module 7- Amplitude Modulation**Module 8- Transmission Lines**Module 9- Complex Variables**Extra - Bode Plot rules**Extra 2- Transient response*
Please find all this material in the attachment, Cheers! :ghz_01: :Laie_58:





  Similar Threads: BSNL JTO Previous Year Solved Question Papers/ Study material/ Sample Papers Theory of Automata Complete Ebook - Study Material Strength of Materials - S.K.Mondal's - Complete Study Material BSNL JTO studi material LR Study material Download

----------


## dky123

this material is very helpful for my preparation

----------


## poornaram

this material is good to prepare

----------


## dnwprem

hey frnds my self prem dwivedi currently working in BSNL as a JTO in new delhi

----------


## FaaDoO-Engineer

> hey frnds my self prem dwivedi currently working in BSNL as a JTO in new delhi


Hey Prem..its really nice to have people like you here on FaaDoO Engineers!

Why don't you guide all the JTO aspirants with some insights on how to crack it and the right way to go...  :):

----------


## balasubramaniece

this material is very nice for all ece students.......plz include study material for antenas and wave probagation and amplifiers

----------


## 9997768354

this is very helpful very very thank u for posting.

----------


## Lokesh Shah

Good job dude keep it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111111

----------


## yogesh 09

this is awesome thankx for this help

----------


## VIJAYBL

All those looking at this thread, be prepared for the JTO exam sooner.  In BSNL there is now a shortage of higher management due to repatriation  of the officers of the ITS (Indian Telecom Service) to the DOT. The  higher posts are likely to be filled half by the existing executives and  remaining amongst experienced people from the industry. The promotion  of the existing staff is likely to create vacancies of JTO which is the  backbone cadre of BSNL. Also BSNL is planning to bring an attractive VRS  scheme for older employees. In BSNL there is a huge number of staff  promoted to JTO cadre without having any qualification in Engineering. I  think this would also create a void and require recruitment amongst the  new generation of engineers. So be prepared and Best Wishes.

----------


## maotse121

thank you very much Sir!=)

----------


## landmark

hey guys it`s really easy 2 understand m currently working on it.

----------


## born2change

it is great!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## saad javaid

great.this material looks very helpful

----------


## saiyogan

well done buddy :(nod):

----------


## Charvishah

great work sir..

----------


## dimpysingh

This material is helpful for me..thanx for this..Does anybody knows about the Matwork Technologies form for GET..I have filled the form..Can I get any assistance regarding this???

----------


## TANMOY PANJA

Thank you sir for uploading this type of material. Not only this is helpfull for JTO aspirant but this material also will help several exam. Valuable tips are there inside the material. Thanks FADOO ENG.....

----------


## pranam

where are downloadable file ?

----------


## Ranjan Biswas

I am looking for a STUDY partner in kolkata for GATE 2014 . if anyone interested please contact me .  :(rofl):

----------


## pranam

What is the possible exam date of BSNL JTO-2013 ?

----------


## kjmahaveer

vtu 6th sem micro electrnic notes

----------


## P.Mohanapriya

thank u so much

----------


## bhupendra rathor

goooood one................thanks

----------


## karanwals

Outstanding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ANKIT1991

thank u  :):  great job...

----------


## sujithra mani

I have just started to prepare for JTO entrance exam.. Am feeling really happy that i got free downloads of study material..

----------


## pritesh20

Thank you for effort

----------


## vishnutharavath

thank you... this material is awesome

----------


## gautam gaurav

thank you for this material

----------


## ashihta

hi thnx.......it is really helpful

----------


## Shikha Barla

Hii congrats !! wanted to know how you have prepared since I am in a job since two years after leaving the college So I am not at all in touch with my studies . Please guide me with your valuable feedbacks Thanks in advance

----------


## pawantamta123

thanks it's very helpful for me

----------


## spian

It is a very good material for ece , pls give made easy notes

----------


## Arti Roy

Hi.. I am planning to write bsnl jto exam..... I am from computer science stream... Plz suggest me how to do preparation and which is the best book for it

----------


## dipak parmar

Thanks bro..It very  useful..

----------


## Swathi C Kashyap

Please provide study materials for BSNL jto telecom exam..Previous Threads are not found..

----------


## GUDDOO

Thanx a lot sir.....
Very nice , keep it

----------


## santoshsk

WTF no Download link even after Registering

----------


## balaji14

i too didnt get any link after registration.

if anyone has the JTO notes please mail into iambalaji14[MENTION=183148]gmail[/MENTION].com


plssssssssssssss

----------


## devdude666

hello everyone ..... please do jto notes......................................................................................................................................................................

----------


## sum090

hi m not able to download the study material for jto .please help

----------


## Rashmiganar

can i get link of study material

----------


## bablidager

it is very helpful thank you sir  for posting.

----------


## sushmitapawar57

Thank you for your support and such amazing study material

----------

